# Bilateral Carotid Arteriogram  femoral approach



## sheilacpc (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello,

Please help with this one...

The patient had an aortic arch aortogram and a bilateral carotid arteriogram done.

The catheter reached the aorta via the femoral approach and an aortic arteriogram was done.   

Catheter was further selected into the right common carotid artery and then to the left common carotid artery...

What codes would you use?

Thank you,

Sheila


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 10, 2009)

sheilacpc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help with this one...
> 
> ...




I see these:
36216
36215-59

(75650, 75671, 75680 depends on the findings which are not documented)

I hope this helps.


----------



## MLS2 (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with the above assuming it's not a bovine arch


----------



## endrest (Mar 15, 2013)

*2013 Arch aortogram w view of bilateral carotids*

A percutaneous puncture of the right groin was done under ultrasound
guidance.  A sheath and guidewire were passed.  The guidewire was passed up
into the arch of the aorta followed by the soft view Omni flush catheter.
The catheter was parked just above the aortic valve and a contrast injection
was done.  This maneuver allowed us to visualize the aortic arch and the
three branches of the aortic arch.  The brachiocephalic vessel appeared to be
widely patent with good flow into the right subclavian and the right common
carotid.  The carotid bifurcation on the right was significantly diseased
with an approximate 80-85% stenosis of the internal carotid artery right at
the bifurcation.  The artery beyond the stenosis appeared to be of a normal
caliber for the internal carotid artery.

The left common carotid takeoff was visualized and was widely patent.  At the
bifurcation on the left side, there was also apparent disease although not
quite as significant as that on the right side.  I would judge the area of
stenosis on the left to be approximately 60-70% stenosis.  The left
subclavian artery was widely patent and good flow down to the left arm.

How would you code this for 2013?
Thank you!


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 15, 2013)

endrest said:


> a percutaneous puncture of the right groin was done under ultrasound
> guidance.  A sheath and guidewire were passed.  The guidewire was passed up
> into the arch of the aorta followed by the soft view omni flush catheter.
> The catheter was parked just above the aortic valve and a contrast injection
> ...



36221

hth


----------



## endrest (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you hth!! (I had that but was doubting myself and looking at 36200 + S&I)

Tammy


----------

